# Advice Please



## KTKT (May 18, 2007)

44 and with one child am just trying to get into some proper training and hoping I haven't left it too late!!! Am getting some shape but need advice on some matters. Glad to find somewhere where I can talk to other women. Have aproblem at the moment with water retention bloating muscles in arms. Any ideas? I do drink lots of water but still got it.

Also any tips on a training program am 5' 8" 65kg and BF29%.

Suffering at the moment from a plateau and finding to hard to gear up a notch.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

sorry am not a woman.. lol..

but you could try something simple such as water balance tablets or dandelion root... these are mild herbal dieuretics.. both availabale in good health food shops/supermarkets and are inexpensive.... it could make a difference!


----------



## KTKT (May 18, 2007)

Thanks will give dandelion root a go I think. Have just ordered some Palatinose to try and get higher carb input as I think plateauing due to nutrition because was trying to lose weight but now want to put some muscle on.


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the same prob with water retention although mine is on my legs. I've found that effervesant vitamin C tabs in my water have helped loads. I put 1 tab in a half litre bottle of water and have about 6 bottles a day plus other fluids. It makes the water a little more palatable. You will however find that you'll be taking plenty a trips to the wee lasses room lol. I have also used Aquaban, purchased from boots, which was pretty effective although I wouldn't use it constantly.


----------



## KTKT (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for that any other tips gratefully received. What about nutrition in general do you have a rigid routine or just modify your normal diet. Am having peaks and troughs in energy levels some days can go for ages others can't lift anything think I ustn't be restocking the levels in my muscles between workouts.


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

I usually eat a pretty clean diet (except for this last week where, for me, I've eaten loads of [email protected] lol but I'm not too worries about that) I wouldn't call my diet strict as I'm not trying to shed/gain pounds. I try to graze....so little and often rather than BIG meals. I will have a treat once or twice a week to keep me sane. I'm pretty active and have a physical job so I don't particularly avoid carbs as I need to have my energy levels constant thoughout the day. My diet is FAR from perfect but it suits me pretty well. i would actually like to cut down a wee bit but i know this will affect my energy levels and I won't be able to do everything I want to....I hope that made sense lol!


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya,

im just a beginner myself but i take alot of vit c during day, bout 300mg, and it helps flush everything thru. pissing like a racehorse tho lol! diet wise i have protein every meal, carbs with every other meal. i try not to eat any sh*te so no crisps, chippys, choccies, alchohol, fizzy stuff etc etc. im usin a product called c.l.a. (conjugated linoleic acid). its a bit like udo,s choice, helps get the fat off and really good for hair and skin.


----------



## flick161 (Jul 31, 2008)

The less processed foods you eat the less bloating/water retention you'll get...

I agree with the Vit C, and the more you drink the less you'll retain because you're body won;t feel the need to 'hold on to it'.

I also use decaf drinks which helps


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

yea i forgot to mention lots of water - 4 litres every day, thats about the same as eight pints. i aim to drink a 2L btl water at work during day then bout 4 pints in evening at home. you will need the toilet alot so be warned lol!! ive even noticed i dont get that horrible beached whale feeling when im on my period anymore. p.s. on my last post it should read 3000mg of vit c.


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

also ktkt, if you want to build some muscle then go into the diets section and read lee b,s sticky about working out your maintenance cal intake, will help you to workout if you are eating enuf, you prob arent cos i was doing same thing as you and now i want to build muscle aswell and ive been told by the guys im prob not getting enuf. hope that helps.xx


----------



## KTKT (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice will check out nutrition and boost up Vit C intake. Will let you all know how I do.


----------

